# Mittwoch Nightride in Hamburg



## Christian_74 (13. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

am Mittwoch fahren wir durch den nördlichen Teil Hamburg. Wir treffen uns jeden Mittwoch um 19:00 und fahren so 1,5 Stunden durch Wohlsdorf, die Oberalster, Rade und durch Duvenstedt zurück, womit ca. 30km zusammen kommen.

Das Tempo ist mittelmässig flott da keine Höhenmeter entstehen. Paar technische Teile finden wir auch schon im Flachland. Sonst fahren wir eine gesunde Mischung aus Waldwege, Singletrails und ein bisschen Querfeld durch.

Da es zu diese Jahreszeit schon längst zu ein Nightride kommt, ist Beleuchtung nötig. Eine Mirage erweist sich als ausreichend. Persönlich bin ich die Strecke mehrere Zeit mit 2 Ellipsoid gefahren, doch dies ist für die erste Male nicht ratsam.

Treffpunkt ist die Bushaltestelle der Hamburger Strasse (434) kurz bevor man Hoisbüttel verlässt. Im Parkplatz am Schüberg kann man auch das Auto lassen.
Eine kleine Korrektur muss ich noch machen, Der Treffpunkt ist an der Bushaltestelle auf der Lübeker Str. zwischen Lehmkuhlen und Kit Grootkoppel. Also paar Meter links von den Gekenzeichneten Punkt in der oberen Karte.

Wir freuen uns wenn jemand dazu kommt.

Happy trails,


Christian


----------



## Christian_74 (5. Januar 2005)

Besser kurz vor als gar nicht  .

Heute fahren wir wieder nach der Jahresende-Pause wie gewöhnlich jeden mittwoch. 3-4 biker sind wir normalerweise am Start.

Schöne Grüsse,


Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (6. Januar 2005)

Das muß ich mir mal vormerken, ist ja quasi vor der Haustür (und immer nach Timmendorf wird ja auf die Dauer auch langweilig) 

BTW: Wie war's denn gestern?
Ich war mit Olaf (Thol) gestern am frühen Nachmittag unterwegs. Vom Bhf. Ahrensburg (bzw. meiner Wohnung) sind wir gegen 13:30h gestartet. Kurz einen Abstecher ins Tunneltal, dann zum Bredenbeker Teich. Abstecher auf die BMX-Bahn in Volksdorf. Dem Volksdorfer Rundwanderweg gefolgt. An der Saselbek entlang bis zur alten Mühle. Dem Alsterlauf in Richtung Kayhude bis nach Ohlstedt gefolgt und von dort über Hoisbüttel und dem Schüberg zurück nach Ahrensburg.
Die Bodenbeschaffenheit war größtenteils unter aller S** (entsprechend sahen wir und unsere Bikes auch aus).
Wie seid ihr den so "durch" gekommen?


----------



## Christian_74 (10. Januar 2005)

Hi Rabbit,

wir sind schon mal eine Runde um Ahrensburg zusammen gefahren.  . Kennen uns also. Am Mittwoch war es prima. Kein Regen und für Winter sau "warm". Leider konnte Matias nicht kommen, da sind wir nur 2 unterwegs gewesen.

Zum Glück ist die Tour bis auf manche Spots gut fahrbar. Da sieht es am Bredenbecker Teich ziemlich matschiger aus. Also blieben wir relativ verschont. Nur mit meine Helmlampe hatte ich ein bisschen Stress. Gut dass ich immer mit wenigstens 2 Lampen unterwegs bin.

Hoffentlich fährst du mal mit. Es ist echt nicht weit von dir zuhause.

Gruss,


Christian


----------



## MTBLorenz (11. Januar 2005)

hi da ich ja in lemasahl wohne bin ich vllt auch dabei.... hat jemad von euch noch ne sigma cube klemmlampe zum leihen...? meine is putt   

lorenz


----------



## Christian_74 (12. Januar 2005)

Hallo @MTBLorenz, eine ellipsoid habe ich jedenfalls übrig. Vielleicht schaffe ich noch Theo zu erreichen und für eine Mirage zu sorgen. Wenn du in der Mitte von beiden fährst sollte das Licht immerhin reichen.

Grüsse,


Christian.


----------



## MTBLorenz (12. Januar 2005)

srry kam leider zu spät naja vllt klappts nen anderes mal !   viel spaß euch ! 

lorenz


----------



## Christian_74 (13. Januar 2005)

Schade.   Na ja, mit solch ein Gegenwind musste ich auch wie wahnsiniger von Bargteheide trampeln um rechtzeitig anzukommen. Weisst schon bescheid, jeden Mittwoch fahren wir und freuen uns wenn mehr dabei sind.

Eine kleine Korrektur muss ich noch machen, Der Treffpunkt ist an der Bushaltestelle auf der Lübeker Str. zwischen Lehmkuhlen und Kit Grootkoppel. Also paar Meter links von den Gekenzeichneten Punkt in der oberen Karte.


----------



## einoesiinhh (24. Januar 2005)

Hallo Christian, für den Fall, daß unser Nightride an diesem Mittwoch in den HaBes's ausfällt, würde ich gerne mal bei euch mitfahren. Ich komme aus Volksdorf, hab es also nicht weit bis nach Ammersbek. Macht ihr eure Fahrt vom Wetter abhängig, oder seid ihr auf jeden Fall am Start?
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Christian_74 (31. Januar 2005)

Hallo Thomas,

leider hatte ich dein Post letzter Woche nicht gesehen  .

Am Mitwoch wurde gefahren, doch leider nicht meinerseits da mein Rad in der Werkstadt ist. Ich hoffe ich hab es wieder bis nächsten Mittwoch und kann selber wieder dabei sein.

Klappte es mit der Fahrt in den Haßes?


----------



## einoesiinhh (1. Februar 2005)

Ja, hat zum Glück doch noch geklappt. Frage: Fahrt Ihr nur Mittwochs, oder auch noch an anderen Tagen?
Gruß 
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (2. Februar 2005)

Sonntags fahren wir in der Regel auch. Treffpunkt ist der selbe um 10 Uhr doch dann geht es richtung A1 entlang den Schüberg, Bocksberg, Bredenbecker Teich durch Ahrensburger Moor, Gosshansdorf bis den Staatforst Trittau und zurück.

Da kommen so 10 km mehr zusammen. Für mich, da ich direkt aus Bargteheide hin radel sind es Mittwochs 40km und Sonntags 50km. Aus den Schüberg aus exakt weiss ich nicht so genau.


----------

